# XDpistols.com, there prices are a bit unbelievable



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey anyone around here ever buy from Xdpistols.com there prices are really good and I am bit curious if they are legit, as my friend who owns a local gun store says there prices are actually lower than what he gets at wholesale.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Joeshwa24 said:


> Hey anyone around here ever buy from Xdpistols.com there prices are really good and I am bit curious if they are legit, as my friend who owns a local gun store says there prices are actually lower than what he gets at wholesale.


The site may have worked something out; he'll buy X number of pistols per month (far more than the next best customer) and they all go one place. That lowers overhead and shipping costs, so Springfield can offer a deal. He's also exclusively selling XDs, which may play a small part.

Of he could be selling junk guns, remanufactured models, and other B-stock. Caveat emptor; if it sounds too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well his price went up about 30 dollars today so I will more than Likly just buy local.


----------

